# Entrevista a Adérito Serrão, Presidente do IM - Antena 1



## jPdF (9 Jan 2010 às 20:46)

> *Entrevista a Adérito Serrão
> *Portugal terá deixado de ser um país de clima ameno para integrar o grupo de países que sofrem com fenómenos meteorológicos extremos? Este Sábado falamos de clima com Adérito Serrão, presidente do Instituto de Meteorologia.



in Este Sábado, Programa da Antena 1


Deixo-vos a ligação para a página de podcasts da Antena 1:
Site "Este Sábado" - Antena 1

A entrevista tem aproximadamente meia hora, mas vale bem a pena ouvir.


----------



## Chingula (10 Jan 2010 às 15:14)

jPdF disse:


> in Este Sábado, Programa da Antena 1
> 
> 
> Deixo-vos a ligação para a página de podcasts da Antena 1:
> ...



Ouvi a entrevista e entendo-a com pouca preocupação científica e por isso muito longa...(cerca de 36 minutos) para a proposta da Srª Jornalista.
Só alguns exemplos:
A afirmação que a situação de Dezembro de 2009, foi a mais gravosa do século (Dezembro)...sendo verdadeira é "viciar" a informação em termos climatológicos...o século XXI tem apenas 9 anos.
Perante a expressão "mini-tornados" utilizada pela srª Jornalista...o Entrevistado, não só deixou passar a expressão como se conclui (na minha maneira de ouvir...) pela resposta dada, que são fenómenos dentro dos extremos adversos, que têm ocorrido com mais frequência...o que não está provado, pois na realidade, hoje, há mais informação e mais rápida, há mais sensibilidade na população, mais conhecimentos e melhores meios técnicos para os detectar...que no passado. 
Uma coisa é a existência de alterações climáticas...outra é a visão política para tirar partido de episódios com consequências adversas, que sempre ocorreram e continuarão a ocorrer.
Penso também que não ficou muito claro que um fenómeno meteorológico intenso para uma dada região (implicando aviso meteorológico) não implica necessariamente adversidade de efeitos, em termos de Protecção Civil, podendo ser verdade o inverso...um fenómeno meteorológico pouco intenso
em termos climatológicos da região, ter implicações adversas nos efeitos...
Cmpts


----------

